
Talent Partner - AdamIsaac
Leading the recruitment efforts here at Memrise
======
gus_massa
I'm still confused by your comment, but I'll make a guess:

There are official monthly threads for jobs offers and freelance work. There
are more details in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

